# Apple ID récalcitrante ?



## jcfaggia (12 Novembre 2012)

J'ai un petit problème mineur, mais curieux  sur mon iPhone 4. Je commence par le début :
Sur mon premier iPhone 3G, j'avais introduit mon identifiant  free utilisé sur mes Macs depuis toujours, téléchargé quelques apps, rien à signaler.
Lors de mon passage sur iPhone 4,( en IOS 6 MAJ ) j'ai tout transféré avec succès à partir de mon Mac, ce n'est qu' à partir du moment où j'ai voulu configurer iCloud que les choses se sont compliquées.
Si mon compte Apple store s'est bien comporté lors de la migration, l'iPhone 4 m'a signalé que mon compte iCloud n'était pas valide. ( Nota : je n'avais pas MobileMe), puis, après une longue périgrination dans les profondeurs des configurations, il m'a demandé de recréer un MDP valide (le mien , ancien, n'avait que  4 chiffres), et j'en suis arrivé à recreér un nouvel identifiant en Gmail, avec MDP conforme, 3 questions, et tout et tout, je passe sur les détails de ce pénible parcours.
Donc actuellement, sur mon ordi et sur l'iPhone j'ai un compte Gmail qui fonctionne parfaitement, y compris avec iCloud.
Quand je veux charger une App, j'ai la fenetre qui me rappelle mon ID en Gmail, me demande mon MDP, tout normal, donc.
A part que si je veux faire les mises à jour des apps, la fenêtre d'identification s'affiche avec mon ancien identifiant free, et , évidemment, refuse les MDP ancien et nouveau.
Pas vraiment gênant, mais curieux, j'ai voulu à nouveau tout recréer, mais refusé car ID déjà utilisé. On tourne en rond.
Donc pour faire les MAJ, je supprime l'app et la recharge, ça marche bien ainsi, mais cela ne peut fonctionner avec les apps natives car on ne peut pas les supprimer.
Il n'y a pas de quoi déclencher un plan ORSEC, mais il me semble que cela soit un bug, pas encore décelé en haut lieu.
Je laisse réfléchir les génies d'IOS tapis dans ce forum.
Amitiés, bonne journée
JCF


----------

